# 2004 GTO Steering Wheel Nut Torque Specs



## Badkat (Aug 11, 2014)

Can anyone please tell me the torque specs for the the steering wheel bolt on a 2004 GTO?

Removed the steering wheel to replace the radio controls, and also do a steering wheel repaint with some Mar-Hyde leather spray paint. Hoping to get the faded steering wheel looking good again.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Badkat (Aug 11, 2014)

This answered my question...............I'm buying a service manual.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I guess that's the answer to the question as to whether or not you need a service manual but the torque on the steering wheel retaining bolt is 33 ft/lb according to the manual.:bigSmile:


----------



## Badkat (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank you HP11. I tightened the bolt by feel, used a dab a red threadlock as well. Thank you for the reply.


----------

